# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Есть ли 1C 8.1 на Linux (существует эмулятор hasp)?

## Troller

Добрый день, профикам.

Решил поэкспериментировать с установкой 1С сервера на linux. Статей достаточно много, рекомендуют в основном Федору, но вопрос не в этом.

Есть ли стабильные эмуляторы хасп ключей (или другие способы отвязывания) для linux? Если да - может подскажете где копать..?

А может подскажете и ссылочки на новые версии 1С сервера для linux, так как только начал разбираться.

Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## pawel.paradox

Мне тоже интересна эта тема. В каком направлении хоть начал капать, "живой" сервер 1с под Linux, Postgres от 1с?

----------


## alexparty

Да, такая же история. Хочется поэкспериментировать с 1С под Linux. У кого есть ссылка на пропатченную postgresql-8.2.14 и лекарство, поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## Troller

Патчи то и пакеты для pg есть тут  - http://v8.1c.ru/overview/postgres_patches_notes.htm

А вот платформу (управление серверами) с лекарством никак не достану для Редхата(Федоры).. :(

----------


## gzomcheg

Ставил Ubuntu 8.4 и к ней цеплял вайн   1с 7,7   и 8,1 работает стабильно даже быстрее чем под виндой

----------


## azhdan

на 10 пользователей сервер 1С+POSTGRES 
серверный ключ не нужен.
правда с ХАспЭмулями на клиентах - не пробовал , есть вариант что может не запуститься...

----------


## alexparty

> на 10 пользователей сервер 1С+POSTGRES 
> серверный ключ не нужен.
> правда с ХАспЭмулями на клиентах - не пробовал , есть вариант что может не запуститься...


Спасибо, я как раз про серверный ключ и спрашивал. Не нужен — это отлично. Клиентские ключи у меня есть. Не поделитесь ссылкой на пропатченный postgres?

----------


## NowhereMan

> на 10 пользователей сервер 1С+POSTGRES 
> серверный ключ не нужен.


Он законно не нужен, или просто работает? Всмысле не побъют за нелицензионное использование сервера без ключа?

_Добавлено через 42 минуты 30 секунд_



> Не поделитесь ссылкой на пропатченный postgres?


Я тоже не нашел postgres, решил вместо него пользовать DB2 - он тоже бесплатный, качать можно тут. Сейчас буду запускать...

----------


## azhdan

<"Он законно не нужен, или просто работает? Всмысле не побъют за нелицензионное использование сервера без ключа?">

Если четно, то ХЗ...есть 2 варианта 
1) это провтык 1с с точки зрения лицензирования
2) очень завуалированный маркетинговый ход по продвижению POSTGRES'a , типа попользуйте бесплатно на 10 юзеров а за большее давайте денег .

----------


## NowhereMan

В лицензии к 8.2 про сервер есть такое упоминание:



> Использование Сервера "1С:Предприятия 8" будет являться правомерным при  одновременном выполнении следующих условий:
>  у Лицензиата имеется один или несколько правомерно приобретенных ПРОГРАММНЫХ  ПРОДУКТОВ; установка Сервера "1С:Предприятия 8" произведена на один  компьютер-сервер; на соответствующее количество рабочих мест, с которых планируется  организовать доступ к Серверу "1С:Предприятия 8", у Лицензиата имеются и  правомерно используются Клиентские лицензии на "1С:Предприятие  8".


Мне сильно интересно, можно ли сделать такое с сервером 8.1, но вот лицензию на него я пока не нашел...

----------


## azhdan

по идее и с 8.1. тоже самое 
поскольку процесс сервера не запускается  если не видит клиентских ключей ...
у меня и сервер и для 8.1. и для 8.2 запускался одинаково ...
просто 8.2 стоит использовать для новых баз...
в режиме совместимости с 8.1.  платформа 8.2. не использует своих плюсов (тонкий клиент и т.д.)

----------


## NowhereMan

> по идее и с 8.1. тоже самое 
> поскольку процесс сервера не запускается  если не видит клиентских ключей ...
> у меня и сервер и для 8.1. и для 8.2 запускался одинаково ...
> просто 8.2 стоит использовать для новых баз...
> в режиме совместимости с 8.1.  платформа 8.2. не использует своих плюсов (тонкий клиент и т.д.)


По идее да, но хочется подтверждения от самой 1С. На всякий случай, дабы не влететь...

----------


## azhdan

ну если все так серьезно (хотя по моему если задаться целью вы....ть за нелицензионный софт, то можно и без этого найти кучу поводов ). то нужно спросить у самой 1с ...обижаются они на это или нет?
:)

----------


## Kraggash

1C 8.2 под Linux с СУБД PostgreSQL запускается и работает, без локального серверного ключа возможно до 12 клиентских подключений, но вот к сожалению для подключения через вэб-интерфейс требует ключик
Если кому интересно, делал по этой статье: Установка сервера 1С Предприятие 8.1 на Ubuntu 9.10

----------


## barabashko

а у меня mysql
под ней не пробовали работает сервер на 10 пользователей?

----------


## NowhereMan

> а у меня mysql
> под ней не пробовали работает сервер на 10 пользователей?


1C mysql не умеет ни в каких вариантах.

----------


## vsh

Тема актуальна не только в 2009, но и в 2018 году!

Так есть ли эмулятор ключа HASP для linux x64?

----------

